#  >  > Συζητήσεις >  > > >  >  > Επαγγελματικά >  > > >  >  > Ασφαλιστικά (ΕΤΑΑ/ΤΣΜΕΔΕ - ΟΑΕΕ - ΙΚΑ - ΕΟΠΥΥ) >  > > >  >  >  Διπλή ασφαλιστική εισφορά εργοδότη ΙΚΑ + ΤΣΜΕΔΕ

## entropia_gr

καλησπέρα σε όλους,
Είμαι εγγεγραμμένος στο τεε / τσμεδε από το 2013. Πρόσφατα μου προτάθηκε 4ωρη εργασία σε εταιρεία με τον εργοδότη να ισχυρίζεται ότι θα μου πληρώνει μια μηνιαία εισφορά ύψους 146.89 σε ικα και τσμεδε, και 550 καθαρές μηνιαίες απολαβές. Γνωρίζει κάποιος εαν η πληρωμή και των δύο παραπάνω ταμείων ταυτόχρονα είναι νόμιμη? Θα χρειαστεί να πληρώνω εγώ κάποιο ποσό στο τσμεδε εφόσον η εισφορά του τσμεδε για μηχανικούς <5ετίας είναι στα 1035/6=172.5 τον μήνα?
Πρόκειται για θέση τεχνικού διευθυντή σε ικτεο και από όσο γνωρίζω δεν είναι απαραίτητη η ιδιότητα του μηχανικού. 
Ευχαριστώ εκ των προτέρων όποιον γνωρίζει και μπει στην διαδικασία να απαντήσει.

----------


## Xάρης

Εφόσον η πρόσληψή σου γίνεται ως μηχανικός, οι εισφορές για κύρια και επικουρική σύνταξη καθώς και για το εφάπαξ και τον κλάδο υγείας (ΕΟΠΥΥ) γίνονται στο ΤΣΜΕΔΕ μέχρι τέλος του 2016. Από 01.01.2017 ενιαίο ταμείο όλων θα είναι ο ΕΦΚΑ.

Παράλληλα όμως με το ΤΣΜΕΔΕ πληρώνονται εισφορές και στο ΙΚΑ για τους μισθωτούς μηχανικούς που όμως δεν αφορούν τις συντάξεις και το εφάπαξ, αλλά ασθενείας, στράτευσης κ.λπ.. Αναλυτικά δες ΕΔΩ.

Για περισσότερα και σχετικά με τις ελάχιστες εισφορές θα σου πρότεινα να απευθυνθείς στους πλέον αρμόδιους, δηλαδή στο ΤΣΜΕΔΕ.
Τηλ.: *210.37.40.272*, *210.37.40.273
*email: helpdesk@tsmede.gr

Υπόψη ότι από 01.01.2017 όλα αυτά αλλάζουν.

----------


## milt

προσωπικά όταν είχα πρωτογραφτεί στο ΤΣΜΕΔΕ και παράλληλα δούλευα 6 ωρο ως υπάλληλος μου είχαν πεί στο ΤΣΜΕΔΕ ότι σε κάθε περίπτωση έπαιρνα απαλλαγή από το ΙΚΑ και έπρεπε να πληρώνεται το ΤΣΜΕΔΕ

εφόσον η αμοιβή μου ήταν μέχρι ενός ποσού πχ 700 ευρώ τότε ο εργοδότης μου στο ΙΚΑ έπρεπε να μου δίνει τα λεφτά ασφάλισης στο χέρι και να φροντίζω εγώ για την πληρωμή του ΤΣΜΕΔΕ.......

εάν η αμοιβή μου ήταν πάνω από τα 700 ευρώ (μπορεί και 900 δεν θυμάμαι) τότε ο εργοδότης θα έπρεπε να πληρώνει αυτός το ΤΣΜΕΔΕ τον μήνα χωρίς να μου τα δίνει στο χέρι.....

βέβαια αυτό ίσχυε το 2010 

ο Χάρης είναι σίγουρα πιο ενημερωμένος σε αυτά που σου γράφει

----------


## entropia_gr

Σας ευχαριστώ και τους δύο.
Συνονόματε Χάρη σύμφωνα με τις περισσότερες από τις πληροφορίες που λαμβάνω η ασφάλιση στο ΤΣΜΕΔΕ είναι υποχρεωτική ανεξαρτήτως του εαν προσλαμβάνεσαι σαν μηχανικός. Υπάλληλος υποκαταστήματος του ΤΣΜΕΔΕ στην Κρήτη μου είπε χαρακτηριστικά πως και σαν σερβιτόρος να προσληφθείς πρέπει ο εργοδότης να σου πληρώνει το ΤΣΜΕΔΕ. Γνωρίζεις εαν ισχύει αυτό? 
Επίσης milt το όριο των 700 ευρώ που αναφέρεις για να θεωρηθείς ή όχι μισθωτός (που για την ακρίβεια είναι 690κάτι) αφορά το 8ωρο. Υπάρχει ανάλογο όριο για 4ωρο ή 6ωρο?

Υ.Γ. είναι στην καλύτερη κουραστικό να πάρεις σωστή πληροφορία από ΤΕΕ/ΤΣΜΕΔΕ/λογιστές

Ευχαριστώ και πάλι.

----------


## Xάρης

> Υπάλληλος υποκαταστήματος του ΤΣΜΕΔΕ στην Κρήτη μου είπε χαρακτηριστικά πως και σαν σερβιτόρος να προσληφθείς πρέπει ο εργοδότης να σου πληρώνει το ΤΣΜΕΔΕ. Γνωρίζεις εαν ισχύει αυτό?


Μπορείς να διαγραφείς από το ΤΕΕ και το ΤΣΜΕΔΕ και να αλλάξεις ασφαλιστικό φορέα, από το ΤΣΜΕΔΕ στο ΙΚΑ.
Διαφορετικά, όσο είσαι στο ΤΕΕ θα είσαι και στο ΤΣΜΕΔΕ, μέχρι τουλάχιστον 31.12.2016. Μετά όλοι θα είμαστε στον ΕΦΚΑ.

Αν διαγραφείς από το ΤΕΕ, μπορείς να εγγραφείς ξανά σ' αυτό, αν και όταν το επιθυμήσεις.
Έχει γίνει σε συνάδελφο όπως θα δεις στα πρακτικά των συνεδριάσεων του ΤΕΕ αν ψάξεις σχετικά.

Το 2015 διαγράφηκαν από το ΤΕΕ 4.000 συνάδελφοι.
Μέσα στο 2016 εκτιμάται ότι θα διαγραφούν ακόμα 6.000 συνάδελφοι.
Πηγή: Συνέντευξη Στασινού, προέδρου ΤΕΕ, στην εφημερίδα "Ημερησία".

ΥΓ: Αξιόπιστη ενημέρωση μόνο από το ΤΣΜΕΔΕ. Γι αυτό σου έδωσα τηλ. και email. Αν δεν πιάνεις γραμμή στείλε email.

----------


## milt

έτσι είναι....το ΤΣΜΕΔΕ δεν σου επιτρέπει να επιλέξεις ταμείο αν εργάζεσαι σε δυο διαφορετικές δουλειές με διαφορετικό φορέα ασφάλισης....

όπως πχ. ανάμεσα στο ΙΚΑ και το ΤΕΒΕ όπου εφόσον είσαι νέος ασφαλισμένος (νομίζω 1996 και μετά) να επιλέξεις έναν ασφαλιστικό φορέα παίρνοντας απαλλαγή από τον άλλον...

στο ΤΣΜΕΔΕ κοιτάγανε το σύνολο των αμοιβών σου και την ασφάλιση που αντιστοιχει σε αυτές....όχι τις ώρες που δουλεύεις....βάζοντας ένα όριο από το οποίο και πάνω έπρεπε ο εργοδότης σου αντί να καταβάλει τις εισφορές στο πχ ΙΚΑ ....έπρεπε να τις καταβάλει στο ΤΣΜΕΔΕ....αφού έπαιρνες απαλλαγή από το πχ ΙΚΑ........

αν ήταν μικρές οι εισφορές από την άλλη δουλειά τότε τα λεφτά του ΙΚΑ τα έπαιρνες στο χέρι...ώστε να συμπληρώσεις για να πληρώσεις εσύ ο ίδιος το ταμείο συμπληρώνοντας λεφτά.....

----------

